# Nero 8



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Friends,

I just came to know that:-
Nero 8 had been *released*.

Quick Look:- Nero 8 Introduction

Download:- Nero 8 8.1.1.4 Free Trial

Enjoy...


----------



## paradisevikas (Nov 25, 2007)

munna jaago it has been released much before..........u told us.its even there in digit nov dvd.but still thanks .


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

too late dude...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

ok got this info too late.


----------

